# working mens club leics august 08



## MD (Aug 29, 2008)

*i cant say where this is just yet so forgive my editing* This has been on my list since they said it was to close in january tonight i finally managed to get in with encouragement from squirrell 911 tonight was a part recce but i took my camera anyway. its a very strange place to be now after going there for years when it was always packed. here is a bit of history from the bbc " One of Leicestershire's oldest working men's clubs is to close, it is announced.
opened in 1869 after a group of allotment holders decided they needed somewhere to meet.

Despite flourishing up until the 1990s, it has seen a sharp drop in takings since the smoking ban came in.

Members said they were sad an important part of the community and its heritage were being lost.


The building will become the property of a brewery and is expected to become a pub" what they dont mention is that many past members of the committee ripped the place off to the tune of thousands​

your barman for the night






the bar area





dominos





the concert room





to the stage





damaged dance floor





there is still more to see so i will be heading back at some point. ill add more photos to this thread:thumb
cheers 
matt


----------



## Goldie87 (Aug 29, 2008)

Finally done it then mate, nice one


----------



## odeon master (Aug 29, 2008)

great pics there mate, yet another social club bites the dust.
was there an organ in the club?
check out the stanley club at west hallam ilkeston, on this site !


----------



## Mr Sam (Aug 29, 2008)

nice one!!! domino scorecard still there too


----------



## krela (Aug 29, 2008)

a bar isnt a proper bar without cribbage boards


----------



## losttom (Aug 30, 2008)

I remember that club!!!
When i saw it on the news.....what a shame
the Smoking ban seems to be killing all the pubs.....we had the ban here in Spain even longer than in England....dosnt work here though...lasted about 5 days!!!


----------



## BigLoada (Sep 1, 2008)

Bliddy hell! Thats a palace compared to the CIU clubs up in Northumberland, it looks posh. Proper clubs are great, I love mine,cheap as well, I can get a pint of scotch for £1.60 nice


----------



## MD (Sep 2, 2008)

went back for a final visit got into the lounge this time and also found the snooker match balls and the original working mens club sign showing the date they started being a working mens club 1876. anyway here are the rest of the pictures.


----------



## MD (Sep 22, 2008)

had another crack at this to finish it off 
the old long alley skittles (long gone)





bar




the ladies





the cellars





offices 





old photo from the 60,s





the great wigston bike club 1913 to 1914


----------



## Goldie87 (Sep 22, 2008)

Nice one mate. Would have gladly joined you, been bored out of my mind


----------



## smileysal (Sep 22, 2008)

This place looks excellent. And that concert room is very posh, not like the two in Shirebrook lol. Although that concert room does look very narrow, i do like it. And love the lounge area as well, again that's more posh than the lounge in both the clubs here.

Very nice find, i do like this. 

Excellent pics mate,

 Sal


----------

